# What shows do you watch?



## Redtenchu

As my Great Grandma would say "I enjoy watching my stories!"

I keep up with more than I'd like to admit, but I'll list the shows that I watch ASAP when released season after season.

-Vikings / History
-House of Cards / Netflix
-Game of Thrones / HBO
-The Walking Dead / AMC


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> -House of Cards / Netflix


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> -House of Cards / Netflix
Click to expand...

Definitely one of my favorites! I listed them in order of preference! Vikings only wins from Violence/Action and historic (kinda) accuracy.


----------



## Ware

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4bUmuckQ0E


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't watch television; I didn't even see one minute of March Madness. I do, however, make time for my Dallas Cowboys, which probably qualifies as a "show."


----------



## J_nick

The Walking Dead, AMC- hell of a season finale Sunday night
Street Outlaws, Discovery
Forged in Fire, History
Suits, USA
OKC Thunder basketball 
Gold Rush, History

Breaking Bad, AMC


----------



## Redtenchu

J_Nick, I loved Breaking Bad! Have you tried Better Call Saul? I think season three is on now.


----------



## GrassDaddy

House of Cards / West Wing for political stuff
Deadliest Catch / Gold Rush for reminding me how easy my job is =P
Been going through The Office with the wife and man is it funny! Just wouldn't be allowed on air today, every joke is sexist or racist in some way.


----------



## Redtenchu

My Girls have been watching Lemony Snicket a Series of Unfortunate Events. They seem to enjoy it if you looking for a clean show to watch.


----------



## ericgautier

Currently watching...

- Into the Badlands, AMC


----------



## gijoe4500

Redtenchu said:


> My Girls have been watching Lemony Snicket a Series of Unfortunate Events. They seem to enjoy it if you looking for a clean show to watch.


I actually enjoyed that one myself. Wasn't too bad.

I just finished up all available episodes of The Magicians. Not a family friendly show. Kind of an more grown up version of Harry Potter. Its kind of cheesy at times, a bit predictable. But was a good time waster.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I watch:
The Blacklist
This Old House
Family Guy
Bob's Burgers
Big Band Theory
Modern Family

I have to admit that I don't watch a lot of TV anymore since I cancelled my DirecTV and got OTR with a TiVo, Hulu and Netflix. I also have AppleTV but just don't find myself wanting to watch it much especially now that it's Prime Grass Season!!


----------



## J_nick

My 19 mo son has figured out who Mickey Mouse is so I've been watching my fair share of Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.


----------



## Ware

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW8Zyt8SF_U


----------



## AdamC

My wife loves "Big Bang Theory" so that is on my list
loved "Westworld" (annoyed the sext season isn't out until late 2018/early 2019)
"Taboo" is one I've been getting into
"Game of Thrones" is a favourite
Really enjoyed "Timeless" too


----------



## j4c11

Star Trekiscovery should be coming out late summer :banana: 
If you're looking for a show to binge watch the 2004 Battlestar Galactica is one of the best series ever made :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

j4c11 said:


> Star Trekiscovery should be coming out late summer :banana:
> If you're looking for a show to binge watch the 2004 Battlestar Galactica is one of the best series ever made :thumbup:


Wow, I thought Discovery was the next movie, didn't realize!! That might be cool!

I've heard so many good things about BattleStar, maybe I'll start that at some point.


----------



## SGrabs33

Trying to think of a few that have not been mentioned...

My usual relaxing/don't have to think about it shows... The Office/Seinfeld/Bones/Master Chef/Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee

My latest binge show... Master Of None (Netflix)


----------



## j4c11

Star Trek: Discovery trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dxe_ugmIVM

WTF did they do to those Klingons?


----------



## Redtenchu

https://youtu.be/giYeaKsXnsI


----------



## Budstl

^ this will be awesome. I recently started watching sillicon valley. It's pretty damn funny.


----------



## Redtenchu

Finished House of Cards a few months ago, it was hard to follow everything going on in the first few episodes but was back on track and full of surprises!

Currently up to date on Game of Thrones and couldn't be happier with the twists that have already happened in only 2 episodes. I'm sad it'll only be a 7 episode season, but if they can make all 7 worth watching then I don't mind.

There is a new trailer for Vikings, another favorite of mine.

https://youtu.be/s28cBkmoVIk


----------



## Budstl

Redtenchu said:


> Finished House of Cards a few months ago, it was hard to follow everything going on in the first few episodes but was back on track and full of surprises!
> 
> Currently up to date on Game of Thrones and couldn't be happier with the twists that have already happened in only 2 episodes. I'm sad it'll only be a 7 episode season, but if they can make all 7 worth watching then I don't mind.
> 
> There is a new trailer for Vikings, another favorite of mine.


Sweet jesus! Thanks for posting that trailer. Looks like a good season coming up.


----------



## pennstater2005

On Netflix: Archer and Last Chance U the second season.

Archer is weird to watch if you watched Bob's Burgers first. It's the same voice actor. I did get use to it finally.


----------



## Tex86

Game of Thrones, House of Cards, Turn: Washington's Spies (Netflix), Deadliest Catch, and a new show called Salvation has been grabbing my attention lately.

Oh! Also the Food Network as I love to cook/grill.

I wish they had a Lawn Channel.


----------



## g-man

Tex86 said:


> I wish they had a Lawn Channel.


There is one. Here is is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Tv_Bd07M1FachT30W1W8g/featured


----------



## Tex86

g-man said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they had a Lawn Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one. Here is is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1Tv_Bd07M1FachT30W1W8g/featured
Click to expand...

lol, I'm already subscribed to GrassDaddy. Very knowledgeable guy that I've learned a lot from.. But I meant like a reality TV show.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I started watching Travelers on Netflix. I'm half interested half bored with it. I don't like "fake" shows but it's had enough stuff going on to keep me watching (wife loves it lol)


----------



## MarkAguglia

Alone, Mountain Men and American Pickers on History. Nascar on Sundays... until football starts.


----------



## J_nick

I started watching Game of Thrones last week. Just finished episode 9 of season 1 :shock: I'm ready to get the kids to bed and maybe get a couple more episodes in tonight.


----------



## pennstater2005

Narcos Season 3 comes out tomorrow on Netflix. Can't wait!


----------



## Fronta1

Forged in fire
Naked and afraid
Alaska, the last frontier
Chasing classic cars
Bit*hin' rides


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Narcos Season 3 comes out tomorrow on Netflix. Can't wait!


The first two seasons were really entertaining. I didn't know a third was on the way. I'll be tuning into that, for sure.

I'm thinking of giving that Vikings show a try. It would help if it was on Netflix.


----------



## j4c11

Reminder that Star Trekiscovery starts in 3 weeks on Sept 24th :banana: . Lead character will be played by Sonequa Martin-Green, who just got done with her role in The Walking Dead.



For Sci-Fi fans, if you haven't seen it yet, The Expanse is another fantastic series that's really worth watching.


----------



## g-man

^ star trek is the CBS service only right?


----------



## j4c11

Yes, the first episode will air on TV, the next episodes will be on CBS All Access only. Netflix will be carrying it in other countries. Better make it a good one if they expect people to pay a monthly fee.


----------



## g-man

I might sign up for a month, binge watch it and then cancel. Im about to cancel HBO until the next season of GoT (in two years).

Different subject, but Indy just got the new YouTube TV service. Anyone using it?

PS, I should start a new thread otherwise Andy will get mad.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I enjoy watching "The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt" with my wife. It's nice to tune out and watch some mindless entertainment, that actually makes me laugh. It's nice because it has good writing, funny characters, and it's easy to follow.

We've also been watching West World, which is pretty interesting as well; trying to get through the rest of the season before I cancel HBO as well


----------



## Concretestorm

pennstater2005 said:


> Narcos Season 3 comes out tomorrow on Netflix. Can't wait!


Check out "Strike Back" on Amazon. Violence, sex, guns, etc. If they showed some lawn care, it would be perfect.


----------



## pennstater2005

Concretestorm said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Narcos Season 3 comes out tomorrow on Netflix. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out "Strike Back" on Amazon. Violence, sex, guns, etc. If they showed some lawn care, it would be perfect.
Click to expand...

I'll definitely check it out. I was a little disappointed in Narcos so far as I don't remember having to read so many subtitles last season. I've deferred watching it any further due to this. Watching Schitt's Creek now! Very funny!


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> We've also been watching West World, which is pretty interesting as well; trying to get through the rest of the season before I cancel HBO as well


West World had some very cool twists! I enjoyed it.


----------



## Richard Slater

Z-Nation / Netflix UK
Walking Dead / Amazon Prime UK
iZombie / Netflix UK
Killjoys / Netflix UK
Atypical / Netflix UK
Shooter / Netflix UK

Bit Zombie heavy maybe.


----------



## Ware

I just finished Ozark (season 1) on Netflix. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I just finished Ozark (season 1) on Netflix. I thought it was pretty good.


It was good. The closest thing to Breaking Bad I've ever seen.


----------



## Redtenchu

Rewatching the Netflix series Stranger Things before season 2 is released next weekend.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> Rewatching the Netflix series Stranger Things before season 2 is released next weekend.


Just don't hang any Christmas lights on your walls, lest things start poking through them :lol:


----------



## j4c11

We're about 5 episodes into Star Trekiscovery and the show is a complete disappointment. It doesn't feel like Star Trek, it doesn't look like Star Trek. Most disturbing is the gratuitous and forced politicization of the Klingons, who contrary to all previous lore have suddenly become these racist creatures that carry the coffins of their dead around with them. You can guess where they're going with that. Add a ditzy redhead and a poor storyline and you got yourself a very uninteresting series. Ironically, The Orville feels a lot more like ST, if only they'd cut it out with the stupid jokes.


----------



## J_nick

The Walking Dead's season premiere is tonight! If you don't have it scheduled on DVR they have been doing specials all week that have been cool to watch, it's also their 100th episode.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching The Royle Family. British comedy on Netflix now. Didn't like it at first but it's growing on me. The Dad is hilarious. Need closed captioning on though!


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> British comedy . . . . Need closed captioning on!


----------



## pennstater2005

Redtenchu said:


> Rewatching the Netflix series Stranger Things before season 2 is released next weekend.


That one, quite honestly, freaked me out. Couldn't watch it. Shame cause it looks good.

That movie, The Grudge, I think ruined the horror drama for me. That kid hanging upside down with the black stuff inside his mouth. Hell no


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rewatching the Netflix series Stranger Things before season 2 is released next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> That one, quite honestly, freaked me out. Couldn't watch it. Shame cause it looks good.
> 
> That movie, The Grudge, I think ruined the horror drama for me. That kid hanging upside down with the black stuff inside his mouth. Hell no
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of Scary/Horror movies in general. The show hooked me with the 80s theme and interesting story line.


----------



## LawnNerd

j4c11 said:


> We're about 5 episodes into Star Trekiscovery and the show is a complete disappointment. It doesn't feel like Star Trek, it doesn't look like Star Trek. Most disturbing is the gratuitous and forced politicization of the Klingons, who contrary to all previous lore have suddenly become these racist creatures that carry the coffins of their dead around with them. You can guess where they're going with that. Add a ditzy redhead and a poor storyline and you got yourself a very uninteresting series. Ironically, The Orville feels a lot more like ST, if only they'd cut it out with the stupid jokes.


I'm watching this as well, on Season 4. Season 3 was good with the Xindi. I hate Malcom though. I want to punch him in his pretentious face. Every episode i pray he gets killed off.


----------



## Redtenchu

Watched The Punisher on Netflix. Very good, and very violent!

This also came up in my news feed, they maybe reviving The Office!!! 
http://tvline.com/2017/12/18/the-office-revival-nbc-2018-new-cast/


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> This also came up in my new feed, they maybe reviving The Office!!!
> http://tvline.com/2017/12/18/the-office-revival-nbc-2018-new-cast/


Going to be upset if this doesn't happen. Also will be upset if it happens and it's terrible. Haha. I just rewatched the series for the 2nd time. I have conceded that the office has passed Seinfeld as my favorite casual comedy show ever.


----------



## social port

SGrabs33 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This also came up in my new feed, they maybe reviving The Office!!!
> http://tvline.com/2017/12/18/the-office-revival-nbc-2018-new-cast/
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be upset if this doesn't happen. Also will be upset if it happens and it's terrible. Haha. I just rewatched the series for the 2nd time. I have conceded that the office has passed Seinfeld as my favorite casual comedy show ever.
Click to expand...

The Office is easily my favorite comedy. I've rewatched seasons 1-7 more times than I should admit.


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be upset if this doesn't happen. Also will be upset if it happens and it's terrible. Haha. I just rewatched the series for the 2nd time. I have conceded that the office has passed Seinfeld as my favorite casual comedy show ever.
> 
> 
> 
> The Office is easily my favorite comedy. I've rewatched seasons 1-7 more times than I should admit.
Click to expand...

+1. I am a little worried to not see Dwight, Jim or Michael in the pictures. They made the show.


----------



## pennstater2005

^ Seems an odd remake to me. I enjoyed the original office as well with Ricky Gervais.

Even the office without Steve Carell was different.


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Even the office without Steve Carell was different.


"What is my perfect crime? I break into Tiffany's at midnight. Do I go for the vault? No, I go for the chandelier. It's priceless. As I'm taking it down, a woman catches me. She tells me to stop. It's her father's business. She's Tiffany. I say no. We make love all night. In the morning, the cops come and I escape in one of their uniforms. I tell her to meet me in Mexico, but I go to Canada. I don't trust her. Besides, I like the cold. Thirty years later, I get a postcard. I have a son and he's the chief of police. This is where the story gets interesting. I tell Tiffany to meet me in Paris by the Trocadero. She's been waiting for me all these years. She's never taken another lover. I don't care. I don't show up. I go to Berlin. That's where I stashed the chandelier."

~MS


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


> ~MS


~DS

"If I can get them depressed, then I'll have done my job."
~MS


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~MS
> 
> 
> 
> ~DS
Click to expand...

Dang! You are right! I messed that all up.

**goes back to writing memes**


----------



## free_safety

Family Guy
Investigation discovery


----------



## Redtenchu

I know it's old, but we started watching The Sopranos a week ago. Just finished season one, Ive enjoyed it!


----------



## gijoe4500

Right now, I'm watching:

Santa Clarita Diet
Walking Dead (halfway through latest season. Much improved over previous seasons so far)
Suits

Recently, and finally, watched Game of Thrones and rewatched Spartacus.

Next will be a Rome rewatch (so the gf can see it for the first time), then Series of Unfortunate Events season 2.


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


> I know it's old, but we started watching The Sopranos a week ago. Just finished season one, Ive enjoyed it!


The ending in the episode 'Pax Soprana' is one of my favorite scenes from the series.

If you liked season 1, the following seasons do not disappoint.


----------



## pennstater2005

The Last Man on Earth.


----------



## pennstater2005

Just finished Better Call Saul Season 3 last night.


----------



## TigerinFL

Billions on Showtime every Sunday night. great series.

and of course The Grand Tour on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Gibby

The X-Files
Doctor Who 
Stargate (all of them) 
Americans God's
Counterpart
Black Sails
The Americans
Da Vinci's Demons 
Tin City
The Man in the High Castle 
Lore
Fortitude 
Patriot


----------



## Killsocket

The Americans - FX
The Walking Dead - AMC
Better Call Saul - AMC
Stranger Things - Netflix
House of Cards - Netflix
Mindhunter - Netflix
Snowfall - FX
Black Mirror - Netflix

Re-watch Breaking Bad every summer.


----------



## kds

I just finished watching Southland. Some seasons weren't my thing but I think overall it's a little under-rated. It's like a 21st-century version of Adam 12.

I just started watching The Wire. I tried to start it before but I couldn't make it past the pilot episode. On the advice of dozens, you have to suffer through the pilot and then after the second episode you get hooked. They're right. It has some good hooks and I get a really good Sopranos-like vibe from it.


----------



## social port

@kds in my opinion it doesn't get much better than The Wire. 
As you watch, if season 2 lets you down a little bit, don't lose hope. March on. The series makes a ferocious return.


----------



## Killsocket

@kds Stick with The Wire. I just devoured it about a year ago. Each season tackles a different part of society. Easily my #2 favorite show. Ever.


----------



## kds

Killsocket said:


> @kds Stick with The Wire. I just devoured it about a year ago. Each season tackles a different part of society. Easily my #2 favorite show. Ever.


I'm actually watching it right now!

What's your #1 show then?


----------



## Killsocket

kds said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kds Stick with The Wire. I just devoured it about a year ago. Each season tackles a different part of society. Easily my #2 favorite show. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually watching it right now!
> 
> What's your #1 show then?
Click to expand...

Breaking Bad. Huge fan.


----------



## kds

Killsocket said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kds Stick with The Wire. I just devoured it about a year ago. Each season tackles a different part of society. Easily my #2 favorite show. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually watching it right now!
> 
> What's your #1 show then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breaking Bad. Huge fan.
Click to expand...

100%. That series was so addictive and had me on the edge the whole way through. :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Narcos Season 3 comes out tomorrow on Netflix. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out "Strike Back" on Amazon. Violence, sex, guns, etc. If they showed some lawn care, it would be perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll definitely check it out. I was a little disappointed in Narcos so far as I don't remember having to read so many subtitles last season. I've deferred watching it any further due to this. Watching Schitt's Creek now! Very funny!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Stayed up until 430am watching Strike Back. Lol


----------



## Llano Estacado

I obviously have different taste in TV than many here. I watch no sports at all and don't watch that much television period.

Most of the tv series I tend to watch are British shows. There aren't many American shows I can stand to watch.

Endeavor (easily my favorite of all these listed) 
Broadchurch
Sherlock
Downton Abbey (hey I'm secure in my manhood)
Poldark 
Stranger Things

All of these above have great acting and interesting characters and stories.


----------



## PHXCobra

Don't watch much TV anymore. We have Sling and 2 young children. We watch a lot of PBS Kids shows, Blaze, PJ Masks.

When I do watch its baseball during the summer. Keep up with GoT, and whatever the newest season of Vikings that's free on Amazon Prime.

Being in bed by 9pm at the latest kinda kills watching a lot of shows that I used to watch when I was younger


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Finishing Breaking Bad now.. a few more episodes left.

If you haven't watched Justified, do yourself a favor. Absolute gem of a series, and highly underrated. My favorite of all time.


----------



## J_nick

@Jconnelly6b I enjoyed watching Justified. It's been long enough now since I finished it that I could rewatch it.

T minus around 1 year until the final season of Game of Thones


----------



## kds

OK, just finished The Wire. So good. As good if not better than Breaking Bad. The series finale for The Wire was definitely better than Breaking Bad's finale. @social port - season 2 wasn't so bad. I thought it was interesting. Season 3 was more "eh" for me. Seasons 1 and 5 were my favorites.


----------



## Guest

Bosch is pretty good on Amazon.


----------



## pennstater2005

Re watching "My name is Earl" on Hulu. Funny stuff....I love Randy and Crabman.


----------



## pennstater2005

Finishing up My Name is Earl on Hulu. Need something else to watch.


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 have you seen Parks and Recreation? If not, two words: Ron Swanson.


----------



## TigerinFL

recorded Yellowstone last night. looks like a decent series.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> @pennstater2005 have you seen Parks and Recreation? If not, two words: Ron Swanson.


Seen it in its entirety twice!


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 the office (US)? Dexter? Homeland? The sopranos? The wire?


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> @pennstater2005 the office (US)? Dexter? Homeland? The sopranos? The wire?


The wire is one I'm interested in. I saw it while on a trial of Amazon prime video. Saw the office and the UK version with Ricky Gervais whom I love!


----------



## social port

The wire is intense and bleak, but very, very good. I can't think of too many shows that are better.


----------



## Killsocket

Homeland is great until season 4 in my opinion. Tapped out after 7. 
The Wire is phenomenal. I second that choice.


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Finishing up My Name is Earl on Hulu. Need something else to watch.


12 Monkey's the TV Show is on Hulu


----------



## pennstater2005

Gibby said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing up My Name is Earl on Hulu. Need something else to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Monkey's the TV Show is on Hulu
Click to expand...

What is it about? I like weird shows


----------



## Gibby

pennstater2005 said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing up My Name is Earl on Hulu. Need something else to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Monkey's the TV Show is on Hulu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it about? I like weird shows
Click to expand...

A plague and time travel


----------



## pennstater2005

Gibby said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Monkey's the TV Show is on Hulu
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about? I like weird shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A plague and time travel
Click to expand...

I'm gonna give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu

Just finished season 2 of Goliath on Amazon Prime Video. It was very good! Rated R


----------



## Budstl

So true.
https://youtu.be/TfWEcuPpJp4


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## pennstater2005

Just finished Letterkenny on Hulu. It's hilarious!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

pennstater2005 said:


> Just finished Letterkenny on Hulu. It's hilarious!


You didn't finish it. There are 3 other seasons that still have to be released in the US. I may be able to assist.


----------



## pennstater2005

Fistertondeluxe said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished Letterkenny on Hulu. It's hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't finish it. There are 3 other seasons that still have to be released in the US. I may be able to assist.
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw they're on season 5 or 6. I probably could find it but if you have a link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Redtenchu

Haven't been able to watch a lot, but just finished Bird Box on Netflix. Not sure if I loved it, or hated it?

If you've seen it. What did you think?


----------



## daniel3507

Redtenchu said:


> Haven't been able to watch a lot, but just finished Bird Box on Netflix. Not sure if I loved it, or hated it?
> 
> If you've seen it. What did you think?


 :lol: I watched it the other night and still can't decide how I feel about it. I think I liked it though.


----------



## Ware

I'm pretty excited about this one... I think it releases next week.

https://youtu.be/Fo3yRLLrXQA


----------



## Buyanet

Me and the wife have been hooked on ALL the "Chicago" series. Chicago PD, Chicago Med, Chicago Fire. **** Wolf is a genius!


----------



## gijoe4500

Two episodes into Umbrella Academy on Netflix. First episode was pretty good, second one was meh. Hoping it picks up a bit once they finish the backstory bits.


----------



## ericgautier

Currently watching "The Expanse" on Prime.


----------



## OD on Grass

Angie Tribecca anyone???


----------



## J_nick

Just finished watching the first episode of Game of Thrones season 8. Feels like I've waited a lifetime for it to comeback on.


----------



## Spammage

J_nick said:


> Just finished watching the first episode of Game of Thrones season 8. Feels like I've waited a lifetime for it to comeback on.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

J_nick said:


> Just finished watching the first episode of Game of Thrones season 8. Feels like I've waited a lifetime for it to comeback on.


Hard to believe there are only six episodes this season. The longest is only 82 minutes, :shock:


----------



## daniel3507

Didn't they say each would be a couple hours long this season? Was disappointed to see they are mostly an hour.


----------



## wafflesngravy

gijoe4500 said:


> Two episodes into Umbrella Academy on Netflix. First episode was pretty good, second one was meh. Hoping it picks up a bit once they finish the backstory bits.


Stick with it. That show was amazing!


----------



## gijoe4500

wafflesngravy said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two episodes into Umbrella Academy on Netflix. First episode was pretty good, second one was meh. Hoping it picks up a bit once they finish the backstory bits.
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with it. That show was amazing!
Click to expand...

I did end up enjoying it. Wasn't one of my all time faves or anything, but was a solid show. I heard they renewed for a 2nd season.


----------



## Shindoman

NFL


----------



## ctrav

Waiting for the NFL season! Wife loves GOT and we both like the Blacklist, news (if you can call it that), Killing Eve and documentaries. Does youtube videos about lawn care count?


----------



## TulsaFan

daniel3507 said:


> Didn't they say each would be a couple hours long this season? Was disappointed to see they are mostly an hour.


Ridiculous!!! I couldn't believe the first episode of G.O.T. was only 54 minutes! There are a lot of story lines to be wrapped up in only six episodes.


----------



## bullet

I love me some Last Man Standing.

Oh yeah, and Game of Thrones Season 8...


----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## Redtenchu

Any predictions for GoT before it starts?


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> Any predictions for GoT before it starts?


Tyrion somehow sits on the iron throne.

You got one?


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> You got one?


I've got so many! Lol


----------



## TulsaFan

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got one?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got so many! Lol
Click to expand...

Was the Mad Queen one of them?


----------



## Redtenchu

TulsaFan said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got one?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got so many! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was the Mad Queen one of them?
Click to expand...

It was not, I was completely confused... Why? All the things she has done and sacrificed to be there and she destroys it all? SMDH


----------



## Gibby

Currently watching Good Omens on Prime. Pretty good.


----------



## The_iHenry

I just finished ballers


----------



## ctrav

Just finished the first season of The Enemy Within on Hulu...


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't have HBO, but I hear Chernobyl is really, really good. People are saying it's better than Game of Thrones. So I guess, check it out if you can.


----------



## The_iHenry

dfw_pilot said:


> I don't have HBO, but I hear Chernobyl is really, really good. People are saying it's better than Game of Thrones. So I guess, check it out if you can.


That's it! I'm convinced!


----------



## Gibby

dfw_pilot said:


> I don't have HBO, but I hear Chernobyl is really, really good. People are saying it's better than Game of Thrones. So I guess, check it out if you can.


Meh... I am watching but not impressed, they should have started 6-12 hours before the incident started.


----------



## jabopy

I'm definitely going to be watching the Isle of Man TT racing this next 2weeks!! I watch most bike shows, moto GP, superbikes and any road trips, Henry Cole and Sam Lovegrove have a few good ones going at the moment.


----------



## daniel3507

I've really enjoyed Chernobyl. I don't think you can compare it to GOT though. Just too different since Chernobyl is a limited series.

The Hot Zone has also been entertaining.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't really watch TV, but when I do, it's


----------

